# sores on udders



## d76 (May 25, 2016)

We started milking this doe for the first time after weaning her kids recently. noticed these sores. Can feel some knots under the sores. One had a little discharge and one had some bleeding. We clean before and after milking and have just started putting neosporn on her teats which seams to be helping. I think they may be clearing up but am concerned about what it is and if I need to be concerned for her or to consume the milk.They do have access to woods with briers and possibly could get bug bites. Something was biting me when I was milking. Must have been noseeums (spelling?) She did have a small gash on her udder yesterday and he mother cut her udder on something today, but even if it is just bug bites or bramble scratches I think they are getting somewhat infected. Please advise


----------



## d76 (May 25, 2016)

I should have titled it sores on teats not udders. There are no sores on her udders


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

The blister like sores in the first pic are what I call "udder pox," and is the result of a mild staph infection. I usually treat with a topical chlorhexadine solution which is what I use as udder wash and teat dip. I don't consider it detrimental to milk.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a link from this forum where we discussed treatment of staph dermatitis http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f19/staph-dermititis-udder-28997/


----------



## d76 (May 25, 2016)

thanks


----------

